# Cedar Creek in the morning........



## ABBYS DAD (Nov 11, 2009)

My brother and I will headed down in the morning. Plan on having a couple down by 9am and sitting at Fresh Air BBQ have a Q and stew by 11am. Weather and moon phase are looking good.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 12, 2009)

I might go in the a.m. Be safe and blessed


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 12, 2009)

Hopefully I'll be there by Friday am. Haven't  decided where I'm gonna camp though


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 12, 2009)

i hunted the first hunt and didnt do any good two of my buddies are down their now and they said it didnt look any better cedar creek just not what it used to be


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Nov 12, 2009)

my brother let a small doe walk this morning. my spot was taken by another hunter so i tried spot #2, but saw nothing but a big flock of turkeys. not alot of shooting this morning and when we went by the check station on the way home, no trucks in line to check out deer.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

ABBYS DAD said:


> my brother let a small doe walk this morning. my spot was taken by another hunter so i tried spot #2, but saw nothing but a big flock of turkeys. not alot of shooting this morning and when we went by the check station on the way home, no trucks in line to check out deer.



Don't know what time you came by, but there were around 115 deer checked out just today.


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 12, 2009)

ABBYS DAD said:


> my brother let a small doe walk this morning. my spot was taken by another hunter so i tried spot #2, but saw nothing but a big flock of turkeys. not alot of shooting this morning and when we went by the check station on the way home, no trucks in line to check out deer.



there are alot of turkeys on cedar creek!


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 15, 2009)

Made it down to hunt the Friday evening and Saturday hunt. My son took his first public land deer and I scored again as well. There was a small line at the check out on Saturday but they move the deer through there pretty fast. Mr. Killmaster gets his job done in a hurry! Cedar Creek is still much better than any hunting club I've been a member of in the past few years and it seems like we meet a great bunch of folks camping there.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Nov 15, 2009)

DEERFU39 said:


> Made it down to hunt the Friday evening and Saturday hunt. My son took his first public land deer and I scored again as well. There was a small line at the check out on Saturday but they move the deer through there pretty fast. Mr. Killmaster gets his job done in a hurry! Cedar Creek is still much better than any hunting club I've been a member of in the past few years and it seems like we meet a great bunch of folks camping there.


Cedar Creeks good but it has been better. Still to many doe days! CK..............go back to the old schedule of 3 BO and 1 ES day per hunt and the 7 day BO Sign-in Hunt.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 15, 2009)

FerrisBueller said:


> Cedar Creeks good but it has been better. Still to many doe days! CK..............go back to the old schedule of 3 BO and 1 ES day per hunt and the 7 day BO Sign-in Hunt.



There are only 11 either sex days that are firearms hunts.  That's lower than most other WMAs in the Piedmont.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Nov 17, 2009)

C.Killmaster said:


> Don't know what time you came by, but there were around 115 deer checked out just today.



we drove past around 10:45am, we had to go back to work later on that day. i noticed a large cut over that was planted just past the check station road on the right on 212, was that something that was just done this year?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 17, 2009)

ABBYS DAD said:


> we drove past around 10:45am, we had to go back to work later on that day. i noticed a large cut over that was planted just past the check station road on the right on 212, was that something that was just done this year?


The bulk of the deer usually roll in between 11am and 1pm, so you just missed the mad rush.  That cutover was planted this year, I believe the Forest Service received some funding from Quail Unlimited for that particular project.


----------



## bat (Nov 17, 2009)

I went on Wed. to set up camp and hunted Thurs, Fri and Sat mornings.  Saw deer only on Fri and saw 6 that day.  Did not take any of them just wanted to enjoy the outofdoors as I missed the last two years due to a bad shoulder.  Our campground was loaded up with all types of hunters.  We did have a couple of guys that did not know when to quit hunting and I think they got reported as such by another camper.  They (3 guys) evidently had taken 5 deer going into Sat and all of them were still going hunting and took the 6th deer on Sat.  We had another camper/hunter (had never taken a deer) that supposedly had climbed within 50 yards of another hunter and shot a doe right out from under him in the tree.   That is getting a bit tight when you have to hunt under those conditions.  My group tries to do what is right and get away from most folks but it was tough this trip.  I gave up my usual spot to an older guy and he told me he was cut off every day by the guys that took the 6 deer.  
I was just happy to be able to be back camping myself.  I really enjoy Cedar Creek overall.


----------



## Bowtechman (Nov 21, 2009)

Anyone down hunting now


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 25, 2009)

Might be heading out there this holiday weekend..Havent been in a tree yet this year and im itching!!


----------



## HCREB (Nov 25, 2009)

*headed down*

Me and a group of guys from my church are headed down thurs night and going to hunt Friday and Saturday.  Hope we have some luck. We will be camping at one of the camp sites.


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 26, 2009)

This will be my first trip to cedar creek and Im going in alone to hunt. Im sure there will be a ton of hunters out but what should I expect. Havent had time to even look for a good area to go just gonna wing it tommorow then narrow my hunt location down for saturday when I return. I was thinking of setting up early near rabbit skip rd between murder creek and folds rd. Is this a deceint location?? Any help would be nice plus Im not wanting to step on anyones area.


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 26, 2009)

thmbarry said:


> This will be my first trip to cedar creek and Im going in alone to hunt. Im sure there will be a ton of hunters out but what should I expect. Havent had time to even look for a good area to go just gonna wing it tommorow then narrow my hunt location down for saturday when I return. I was thinking of setting up early near rabbit skip rd between murder creek and folds rd. Is this a deceint location?? Any help would be nice plus Im not wanting to step on anyones area.


 pm sent, good luck on your hunt


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 29, 2009)

So I had my first run in with cedar creek today. I'll start by saying this,,the land is alot easier to navigate than where I usually hunt in Paulding county. Im use to the rolling hills. I chose a spot off the map and was pretty lucky coming in blind and finding alot of sign.(lots of tracks, bedding areas amd such) I sat from about 8-12 in the morning then returned at 2pm and sat till dark with nothing. Saw about 25 tree rats! Found a turtle shell!(highlight of my day) and that was about it. I do enjoy the fact that there wasnt 150 hunters signed in like out at my local wma. I will definatley return for the december hunt but Im hoping my fortunes will be better.


----------



## am2fan (Nov 29, 2009)

Cedar Creek ain't what it used to be. ES hunt days  are fewer than available 3 yrs ago and probably for a reason. Don't you love the fact that there are 40,000 acres to hunt and some bonehead will find a way to get his stand within 75 yards of wherever you go? (And I'm not hunting off a road or major trail). I gotta join a club. Anybody need members for clubs in NW Baldwin, NE Jones, or SW Putnam?


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 30, 2009)

thmbarry said:


> So I had my first run in with cedar creek today. I'll start by saying this,,the land is alot easier to navigate than where I usually hunt in Paulding county. Im use to the rolling hills. I chose a spot off the map and was pretty lucky coming in blind and finding alot of sign.(lots of tracks, bedding areas amd such) I sat from about 8-12 in the morning then returned at 2pm and sat till dark with nothing. Saw about 25 tree rats! Found a turtle shell!(highlight of my day) and that was about it. I do enjoy the fact that there wasnt 150 hunters signed in like out at my local wma. I will definatley return for the december hunt but Im hoping my fortunes will be better.


be prepaired for increased number of hunters, that will be an either sex hunt and there will be plenty of other hunters, I was pleased to see the deer I saw Saturday,
BTW the avatar buck is from CC


----------



## FerrisBueller (Dec 1, 2009)

am2fan said:


> Cedar Creek ain't what it used to be. ES hunt days  are fewer than available 3 yrs ago and probably for a reason. Don't you love the fact that there are 40,000 acres to hunt and some bonehead will find a way to get his stand within 75 yards of wherever you go? (And I'm not hunting off a road or major trail). I gotta join a club. Anybody need members for clubs in NW Baldwin, NE Jones, or SW Putnam?



The vibe I am getting between the two topics here on GON about Cedar Creek is that it was better years ago. I have to agree. Matter of fact years ago there were only 4 ES days at Cedar Creek and the place was chocked full of deer. And when they did have an ES day which was always on a Saturday on a check in hunt there would be 50+ people in line waiting to be checked out.  It aint like that anymore. 
I think 2 things have changed down there.....

1) the forest has grown up a bit and other than Plumb Creek Timber land and Pine Beetle Infestation timber salvage there has been no clear cutting. So much for true wildlife management.

2) Ga DNR in its infinite wisdom opened the doe days up and people have simply shot the heck out of the place.

You cant kill does like they DNR has prescribed on a place like they have done on Cedar Creek and it not impact the herd.


----------



## thmbarry (Dec 2, 2009)

You said it man.


----------

